# Rank Slip-ons



## RangerRay (3 Feb 2007)

I have a possible silly question for everyone here...

How does one attach an old OD corporal insignia to and old OD combat slip-on?

I've tried using Speed-Sew, but they just peel off.  And I don't want to pay money to a seamstress to do such a small and insignificant job.  Is there another method that my pea-brain hasn't thought of?  Or am I SOL?

Cheers.


----------



## old medic (3 Feb 2007)

Undo the back seam (may need to turn it inside out), and lay the whole thing flat. Sew on the rank, etc., then re-sew the back seam. 
Best results if you have it inside out for the last part.

(edit: added image)


----------



## RangerRay (3 Feb 2007)

I suppose I should have added that with my sewing skills, I'm lucky I don't sew my fingers together!  ;D


----------



## old medic (3 Feb 2007)

The seamstress / tailor might be a really good idea then. 
Better chance of a nice even machine job and matching thread.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Feb 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> I have a possible silly question for everyone here...
> 
> How does one attach an old OD corporal insignia to and old OD combat slip-on?
> 
> ...



And why would you need this if you are on the supp list?


----------



## RangerRay (3 Feb 2007)

Because I'm bored today.  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Feb 2007)




----------

